# 10 months post-TT, felt great until recently...



## ariabel (Jul 29, 2013)

Hi everyone, I hope you are all doing well.

I haven't been here since I had my surgery (TT for thyroid cancer) last August, and overall I have felt fine until the last 2 months or so. I've noticed that my heart is constantly racing. My normal resting heart rate is usually around 72, and it has been climbing well over 90 & closer to 100 on most days of the week.

On my last visit to the Endo my TSH was .59, which was higher than the .18 I had been tested at three months prior. My doctor wanted to up my Synthroid dose which is at 175, but did not do so because I was constantly sweating and miserable.

So, I waited a few months and started noticing this heart rate problem. I can't stand this feeling - like my heart is going to jump out of my chest or I'm going to have a heart attack!

I don't get it.. I feel like I have symptoms of hyperthyroidism now, but I haven't lost an ounce of weight! Aren't the two supposed to go hand in hand?

Anyway, I just went for a blood draw - but I wanted to get some input from others before my doctor calls me with the results. I want to know what I should ask if she says everything is normal! I am not imagining this!

FYI - I just checked my pulse and it's 106!!! what the heck!?


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Is your endo dosing you off of just TSH alone? I'm hoping not, I'm hoping Free T3 and Free T4 are being run, too.


----------



## KeepOnGoing (Jan 2, 2013)

I've been hyper whilst trying to suppress my TSH several times - and never lost any weight!

With me, it's rapid heartbeat and getting out of breath. The good news is that it does go away when I adjust my dose back down again.

It will be interesting to see your results - the Free T4 and T3 are important as they will show how your body is responding to the Armour.

I'm afraid patience is very much needed - just when you think you've got it sussed, it all goes awry again.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Yup, gotta test that free t3.


----------



## ariabel (Jul 29, 2013)

My doctor is one of those Endos that doesnt test Free T3. However, I heard about that (from this board!) going in and requested a test on my own. Back in Nov it was 2.6 on a 2.3-4.2 scale. I requested the test again today to compare. Since I don't have an Endo who uses the T3 values, how do I know what my range should be to feel better?

The only thing she says is that she wants my TSH under 1.

Also, how do you know where your T4 should be? It seems like the doctors are satisfied with it being in normal range...am I wrong to think that the "normal range" is for people who actually have a thyroid?

Im frustrated..as I know you all are. I go to Cleveland Clinic.. a research hospital.. you'd think they would be up on the best approach to care. My one year followup is around the corner and I hope I dont have to figure out on my own what should be done.

One final question... since my surgery I've also been diagnosed with Granuloma Annulare, a rare skin disorder that has no treatment (thankfully its more of an eyesore than a medical problem.)They say it may be related to diabetes and thyroid disease. Has anyone heard of this or know anyone who has it?

Sorry for long post. I'm so very grateful there are people like all of you in this world who arent't afraid to learn, share and help others!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Understanding the Thyroid: Why You Should Check Your Free T3
http://breakingmuscle.com/health-medicine/understanding-thyroid-why-you-should-check-your-free-t3
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Dr. Mercola (FREES)
http://www.mercola.com/article/hypothyroid/diagnosis_comp.htm
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Free T3 and Free T4 are the only accurate measurement of the actual active thyroid hormone levels in the body. This is the hormone that is actually free and exerting effect on the cells. These are the thyroid hormones that count.

You need that FREE T3 test. As you already know. And if a person is in hyper state, they don't always lose weight. Sometimes they gain weight!! If the metabolism is not just at the right place for you, the body will not co-operate.

Info above.

I hear your frustration. You may have to find a doc who will test your FREE T3 every now and again.

Hugs,


----------



## ariabel (Jul 29, 2013)

ariabel said:


> Well I finally received my results:
> 
> TSH .16 (.40-4.5)
> Free T4 1.6 (0.8-1.8)
> ...


Well I finally received my results:

TSH .16 (.40-4.5)
Free T4 1.6 (0.8-1.8)
Free T3 3.0 (2.3-4.2)

Calcium was slightly high.
RBC count slightly high.
MCV & MCH low.
Alkaline Phosphatase low.

So this all looks pretty good, right? What do I do about this racing heart? I hope I'm not supposed to live with it!


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

> TSH .16 (.40-4.5)
> Free T4 1.6 (0.8-1.8)
> Free T3 3.0 (2.3-4.2)


Yes - they look good, however, if you are having racing heart they are NOT good for you!

I find if my FT-4 gets toward high range my heart races and I feel hyper. My suggestion would be to ask for a slight reduction in your Synthroid and possibly add some Cytomel to be sure your TSH is suppresed and to get your FT-3 to at least 1/2 range or slightly higher. You are not converting properly - if you were your Free's would be tracking within the ranges at the same rate.

For me, once I added Cytomel my TSH completely suppressed with mid to 3/4 range Free's. My goal was to raise my FT-3 only as I do not need to suppress as I did not have cancer but it did indeed suppress.

Sometimes simply changing up the mid of replacement will make you feel better. If your Endo does not want to help you then go find another doctor willing to help


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Agreed with Lovlkn.

A lot of the folks on the Thyca boards swear that the free t4 should really never get above 1.4. I always think everyone is different and there are no hard and fast rules, but that does seem to hold tyre for many, many people.


----------

